# Trulicity (dulaglutide) coding



## jfolz (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi, 
    I was wondering how everyone was coding the use of Trulicity for type II diabetes patients?  It was listed as an injectable drug -but not an insulin product- in my patient's chart.  The codes I have found for diabetes meds were : 

Long term (current) use of insulin- Z97.4           (It isn't insulin)    
Oral antidiabetic/ hypoglycemic drugs-Z79.84     (Not an oral med)
Presence of insulin pump- Z96.41                      (Not administered via pump)

Am I overlooking a code?
Thanks!


----------



## rmckinney@floyd.org (Sep 13, 2021)

jfolz said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering how everyone was coding the use of Trulicity for type II diabetes patients?  It was listed as an injectable drug -but not an insulin product- in my patient's chart.  The codes I have found for diabetes meds were :
> 
> Long term (current) use of insulin- Z97.4           (It isn't insulin)
> ...


HI, was just wondering why you wouldn't use the E code for the patients diabetic condition?


----------



## carlystur (Sep 13, 2021)

Maybe this will help? 

"In the Chapter 4 Endocrine, Nutritional and Metabolic Disease, the following was added regarding diabetic drug administration:  “If the patient is treated with both insulin and an injectable non-insulin antidiabetic drug, assign codes Z79.4, Long-term (current) use of insulin, and Z79.899, Other long term (current) drug therapy. If the patient is treated with both oral hypoglycemic drugs and an injectable non-insulin antidiabetic drug, assign codes Z79.84, Long-term (current) use of oral hypoglycemic drugs, and Z79.899, Other long-term (current) drug therapy.”


Injectable non-insulin anti-diabetic drugs:



Liraglutide (Victoza) once daily injection
Exenatide (Byetta) twice daily injection
Exenatide extended release pen (Bydureon) once weekly injection
Albigltide (Tanzeum) once weekly injection
Dulaglutide (Trulicity) once weekly injection"


----------



## jfolz (Sep 20, 2021)

rmckinney@floyd.org said:


> HI, was just wondering why you wouldn't use the E code for the patients diabetic condition?


You would use the correct E code but you would also code the applicable long-term current medication code.  That's what I was missing in the earlier post.


----------



## jfolz (Sep 20, 2021)

carlystur said:


> Maybe this will help?
> 
> "In the Chapter 4 Endocrine, Nutritional and Metabolic Disease, the following was added regarding diabetic drug administration:  “If the patient is treated with both insulin and an injectable non-insulin antidiabetic drug, assign codes Z79.4, Long-term (current) use of insulin, and Z79.899, Other long term (current) drug therapy. If the patient is treated with both oral hypoglycemic drugs and an injectable non-insulin antidiabetic drug, assign codes Z79.84, Long-term (current) use of oral hypoglycemic drugs, and Z79.899, Other long-term (current) drug therapy.”
> 
> ...


It did help and I appreciate your answer


----------

